# My birds



## Kristina (Jul 18, 2010)

I have birds too... 18 to be exact, lol. I have Ringneck doves, Diamond doves and Zebra finches. One of my pairs of doves recently gave me my first baby dove ever. The baby is 4 days old.

Being fed by dad







I love you, daddy!











There are SOOO many nests in the aviary, but the Diamonds seem to all want to pile into one, lol. I have 3 pairs total.






This one is molting, so he looks a bit scraggly.






And my finches... I have three pairs of these guys, as well. The little one in front with the black beak is the latest baby - he just left the nest, about 4 days ago. The one directly behind him is his older sister, and behind her, the dark grey pair are the parents. The one all the way in the back, that is lighter grey, is unrelated. His mate is all white. The dark grey pair so far has thrown all pied babies.


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2010)

Awww Kristina, they are so beautiful!! I love bids. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 18, 2010)

Are those zebra finches in the last picture?? We had those when I was growing up...until my mom made us give them away because they were too loud 

Pretty birds! Baby birds are cute in their own awkward scraggly little way


----------



## Kristina (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup, those are the Zebras  Both the doves and the finches came from a local lady that does bird rescue. My female doves are white, the males are both normal colored and silky. One female is silky, too. I don't know yet if the baby is going to be a silky or a super silky, I am not 100% sure which female laid the egg. All 4 took turns incubating, I removed the other pair when he hatched because I did not want them to get overzealous and knock him out of the nest.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 19, 2010)

Great pics! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful! I have zebras and diamond doves too. I also keep lovebirds, budgies, and cockatiels!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 19, 2010)

I am owned by a parakeet named Tweets. He is awesome and I totally adore him. He is my first bird. I also have a flock of mourning doves that seem to live in my back yard. There are 10 of them. I also have a pair of scrub jays who are raising 2 babies in my yard...and I know next to nothing about birds!!! Yours are great, but that dove baby has a face only his mother could love...


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow these are so cool! The finches are realllly cute 
Especially the one with the black beak.
The baby dove looks so funny, and big! 
Love the pics


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to raise pigeons as a kid. I had rollers and homers. I don't mean any offense by the next sentence, but I gotta say that baby pigeons are probably the ugliest babies in the world. Cute in their own right, but downright scary in a lot of ways too. Love the pictures, they bring back fond memories of my first baby pigeons.


----------



## MATortoise B (Jul 19, 2010)

I like your birds! very pretty


----------



## hali (Jul 19, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh your birds are so happy and very nice looking. I love (of course) the baby with his daddy. I had a pair of Cockatiels about 23 years ago and we they gave me one baby. My nephew named it "Big Bird". I love Cockatiels they're the watchdogs of birds. I'm curious what you cages are made out of? What kind of wood did you use and is that hardware cloth?


----------



## Kristina (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I agree the baby dove is a homely little squirt, all eyes and beak and legs. I am just happy to finally have my first baby dove. The smaller birds are more "flighty" and pretty much just to look at, but my big doves are hand tame and perfectly happy to come out and be carried around on a finger or shoulder.

I have one big aviary for the birds. It is 24 cubic foot. We built it out of pine, and sealed it with polyurethane. The front and back are both hardware cloth, and there is a large door on the front, and a smaller flip-up clean out door at the bottom of the front. There is a storage area at the bottom. All in all it is 3' X 2' X 6'. The perches are oak branches that were cut and seasoned, that someone let me cut out of their brush pile after I posted on Freecycle, lol. Being all different natural sizes it is better for their feet. I have a flight cage as well, but I don't have pics.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez, Kristina, you have such meticulously-designed cages for your animals; it's clear you spend a ton of time planning and building these homes for your pets. What a great sanctuary your home is for all the lucky recipients of your ownership.

Your birds are beautiful. That baby dove is definitely unique-looking. Nice to know he is safe and protected there in his home. The doves we have had over the years in our yard seem always to make their nests in vulnerable spots and the nests themselves are loose and fragile.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 20, 2010)

I love that cage, good job!. Birds are so much fun. I bet you have lots of cheery noise in your house.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, both of you 

I need to get new pics of Baby Boy, he is out of the nest and will sit on my finger. In about another week he will look like a perfect smaller version of his parents. He is becoming "cuter" each day  He still has a couple of bald patches. 

I haven't seen the mom feed him at all, but the dad is a TREMENDOUS father. This bird is half in love with me, does a mating dance at me and everything, lol, but gets ANGRY when I touch his baby. He throws a fit the whole time I am holding the little squirt. I have had dad since he was 6 weeks old himself. Mom and my other white female were rescues I adopted. The finches all came from the local bird rescue as well.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 26, 2010)

Those are beautiful Birds. Birds have been my favorite pet.

I remember racing Pigeons in High School. I would have my Dad or anyone take the active racers when they left for a trip and we would time their return for when I came home from School. Amazing and gratified feeling watching them return after a 1000 mile flight. 

I built a 20 X 4 X 7 Aviary for the Doves, and eventually built one for the Cockatiels


----------

